# Background for 3ft vivarium for beardie ?



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

Where can i get a nice background for a 3ft viv?

thanks


----------



## Anolefan (Jun 2, 2009)

bbear690 said:


> Where can i get a nice background for a 3ft viv?
> 
> thanks


Exo Terra background 90 x 45cm from www.888reptiles.co.uk? Or a cork panel from www.dartfrog.co.uk


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Ebay, you can get backgrounds just make sure you check the size :lol2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

got mine on ebay too,it has a different design on the back too,if you fancy a change


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Looks good mine is double sided but the way i stuck it on you cant change it now(sealed the edges to stop bugs hiding lol)










Cant see it very clearly as its too bright but its a desert stlye background


----------



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks, i have ordered one from Ebay


----------

